
Ask HN: What to do when deep interest/specialty isn't a big nascent opportunity? - krrishd
(Yet.)<p>Especially in the context of being a student and carving an academic path, it&#x27;s unclear whether I&#x27;ll regret pursuing such a deep interest (that may or may not result in $$$ value in the future), or if pursuing the big, nascent fields of tomorrow will be futile if I don&#x27;t possess deep interest in them.
======
PaulHoule
Questions like this only get useful answers if you come clean with the
details.

